# What do you think about astrology?



## Mantis (Feb 7, 2010)

Ever tried using it/getting into it, in depth?


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm a sagittarius/ophiuchus sun, libra moon, and aries rising. I read my description and said "hey that sounds like me!" then I realized I accidentally typed in my birthdate completely wrong, making myself born onJune ninth, instead of december ninth. Kinda killed the whole thing for me. But I really like the symbolism of it. It intrigues me.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Taurus sun
Aries moon 
Libra rising 

I only know this because of my friend who read my chart to me. 

OH! Almost forgot: Venus in Gemini and Mars in Capricorn. 

LOL.... I think the addition of a new constellation was hilarious. No offense if you've gotten into it or been into it.


----------



## ErrorCode (May 5, 2011)

I can't stand Astrology. Why would Jupiter or Saturn hold any weight in our affairs? They protect the inner planets from comets and such, but now they exude some mystical force on newborns? Even if they did have some unmeasured energy, Astrology claims that, when born, their relative positioning makes drastic changes in our development. Why would the planets' positions _at our birth_ mean more than their motion throughout our lifetimes?

I suppose it might be something fun to read, but I don't see how anyone could believe it.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

A bunch of bullshit that gullible people gobble up.





Props to the guys who write it though, free money for them.


----------



## mickyj300x (Nov 7, 2010)

Horoscopes always brighten up my day; the fact people believe them kills that spark pretty quickly.

I was impressed with one in my school newsletter that mentioned "Quantum leaping". I think that was the last one they ever printed too.


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

Again, A famous NT on astrology:


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

mickyj300x said:


> I was impressed with one in my school newsletter that mentioned "Quantum leaping". I think that was the last one they ever printed too.


I'm always quick to correct people that a quantum leap is actually very small.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Once upon a time Astrology used to be my bread & butter. I'd call on the guidance of the stars like a some mystical h4x0r via the internet. All the sites dedicated to charting a person through their houses because a month, day & time they were born, which dictated their personality and consequently their interpersonal relations because a mythical named house (Venus) explained all their pathos. Stupid, right? Well, to make matters worse, an INTJ friend was knee deep in this bullshit as well. 

We must've looked like a blast from the past (70s) thinking the "What your sign" question was going to lead to a telling answer. Don't get me wrong, I never actually asked this question - I'm too smart for that - but I asked leading questions or gathered information. And I've gotta say, these charts were wrong approximately 65% of the time, especially when they started calling out future events like Babe Ruth at the mound with his fingers pointing to the stands. How could the alignment of the stars at an organism's wake (not conception) explain if they'd be taking a shit because of a bad case of Chipotle burritos when their "soul mate" is supposed to enter their office and exchange the "look"? Not that I was looking for a soul mate. In all honesty, I was looking for sex, and astrology doesnt help. Only if I wanted a hippie girl...which isn't a bad idea.

So, needless to say, I ditched that crap and called on science to explain the phenemenom of personality. It doesn't matter that I was born June 4th, and I'm a Gemini Ascendant, Moon, Sun and damn near down the board. Broad, $5 dollar words in a site listing can't describe anyone accurately, and most definitely not me. However, that thought could easily lead to questioning the validity of MBTI. Yet, that is only a thought. A premature thought which is hindered by the fact Keirsey and Jung's studies are solid explaination to defend MBTI's case when verses the irrationale metaphysics called astrology....

Oh, and thank me for derailing the topic.


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

It is completely irrational. I have argued against it with F's but I still have listened to it because I like to hear the phony compliments. 

I've always mocked it by saying "OMG, IT IS MAY, WE GOTTA PREPARE FOR LOUD AND OUTGOING CHILD ALL BORN THIS MONTH."


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

topgun31 said:


> Again, A famous NT on astrology:


Sagan was a Ti-strong INFJ I thought? :S

Anyway, as I've said several times on these forums I don't believe in it because it doesn't work for me. The descriptions don't match at all. It is really fun and interesting though, I'll give it that. But I would be able to have more fun with it if it didn't fail epicly at describing me. :wink:


----------

